# new 722k what dish do I need?



## vill59 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all I upgraded my service to HD with a new 722k, but I have and old dish getting only 110 and 119. Do I need a new 100.4 wa dish? The reason I ask is I hooked up the reciever and get nothing but a jumbled picture on my tv that worked with old dish


----------



## vill59 (Mar 18, 2012)

I see after further browsing I have posted in the wrong forum sorry about that...Maybe a Mod can move it?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

What connections are you using? And yes, you need either a 1000.4 or 1000.2 WA dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You will need another/new dish to get all the HD since for western arc you need 110/119/129 to get everything.

But, that doesn't explain the jumbled picture problem. You should be able to get the same 110/119 channels you were getting before if everything is ok.

What receiver did you replace?

If you replaced a single-tuner receiver, then you probably only had one coax to the receiver. You need either two feeds to a 722K OR you can use the DPP separator IF you have DPP LNBs on the roof. It is possible you have older/legacy LNBs that don't work with the separator, and that could explain the jumble.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm thinking OP may be using the rf out and did not rescan the tv to find the output channel of the new receiver.


----------



## vill59 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey thanks for the info I do have old lnbs with a switch , looks like I need a new dish


----------

